# Fish Finder Help



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Its time for an upgrade. I bought a boat off my buddy (a basically new boat cause it just sat in his garage and never got used!) at the end of 2011 and the fish finders are the ones that came with the boat. Needless to say my cell phone screen is bigger than them. I have been reading up on them and checking forums for a couple weeks now and have a few questions.

I have pretty much decided on getting HB with side imaging. I would like to replace both old ones this year but to do that might have to drop down n size. Would u guys go with and 898 HS si for the console and a 798 HD si for the front? Or would u get the 998 HD SI this year and wait till next year and get another 998 or 898? ( i am going to a casino next weekend. If all goes well maybe i will be getting both this year!!)

Is it best just to have a transducer on back of boat and run an ethernet cable to connect the front one to the console unit? It seems like running a SI transducer on trolling motor might not work great cause of more movement with the motor.

Also is there 2 different transducers i need? One for SI and one for higher speed running down the lake?

Thanks for any help. and if u can think of anything else that will help me in deciding what to purchase let me know.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm in the same situation. I have junk electronics and this year going to upgrade. Just placed my order for a non-hd 998ci SI combo from universal mania. It includes everything you need for side imaging/down imaging. They have the best price I've found. If you go through them, PM me first. 

As far as the bow, not sure yet. Probably go with a used 898. What I'm thinking is just sharing the 998's transducer or just getting a down imaging transducer for the trolling motor. Either way I just need an ethernet cable to hook the two units and GPS puck together.

Don't quote me on this, but if you buy a SI combo, only one 'ducer is needed for the SI/DI and 2d operations.

Thing about a 700 series up front is it is only a 5" screen. Stand up, put a standard photo on the floor and try picking out the details. It'd be fine for regular 2d but not SI. That's what it'd be like I think anyway.

So my advice is to get a cheaper, non-hd 998 for the console and a used 800-900 series for the bow unit. This makes it a lot easier on the wallet and you could have a heck of a system for under $2k. Hope any of this helps.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

I got the 998 for driver console.... 898 up front, link together...expanding to 360 imiageing nxt year'


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Follow this link and read the thread and watch the attached video. It's pretty informative if you decide to mount to the trolling motor. I don't have one, so i have no good opinion to give of my own.
http://www.bbcboards.net/general-ba...as-anybody-run-side-image-trolling-motor.html
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I have Low units so I'm not versed on all tha HB units out there but I would like to add that anytime you have to choose between HD and non-HD units I would try to look at the difference between the 2. The difference is huge on bright sunny days. I never have to sheild my screen to see whats going on. It's one of the main reason I choose Lowrance when I did my electronics upgrade. Back then HB didn't offer a HD option so I went Low. 

Like said before, get the biggest units you can afford. Also SI on a small screen is tough to see. For the cost of all this stuff I feel it's better to save up and get what you really want, don't settle.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the help and tips


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

On the two different transducer questions, you can get a shoot through the hull transducer for your dual beam if you want a depth reading while you are on plane. Otherwise the transducer that comes with the unit has dual beam plus the si frequencies.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

998 ftw! Im runnin 998 out back 989 up front


----------

